# General oil filter



## SULTINI (Feb 26, 2010)

Ran into something I never had a problem with before.. changing a filter on an oil tank. the filter was backwards it had the OUT at the tank side and the IN on the side to the burner I didn't want to mess with it right away since the tank had 200 gal of oil in it. Will this still filter properly and will the burner operate properly? No I am not a diyer just an item I am not familiar with. It does have a shutoff valve but I thought why mess with it if I don't have to.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

As long as they have it changed every year. it will be ok. best if you use the micron filters. Like the ones from Sid Harveys, #264-36

They won't let filter fibers be drawn out as quick as a regular general filter will.


----------



## SULTINI (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks been you just put my mind at ease.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

No problem.


----------

